# Want new info on the Beretta Nano??



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Beretta_USA posted this on their Twitter. Get to it!!! Twitter

_*"I need your help, Beretta Nation! I'm ready with "the video" on Friday, but I was asked to wait. Let me hear your voice, if you want it..."*_


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Evidently it's a striker fired pocket single stack 9mm or .40cal. No slide release, a glock like trigger and it looks like a mix between a Glock, XD and a Kahr.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

denner said:


> Evidently it's a striker fired pocket single stack 9mm or .40cal. No slide release, a glock like trigger and it looks like a mix between a Glock, XD and a Kahr.


They posted on their Facebook that they are gonna post a Video about it next Friday.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

From Guns and Ammo -

Introducing the Beretta Nano - Guns & Ammo


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

"With the brand new Beretta Nano, the Italian outfit best known for its world class shotguns has officially entered the concealed carry world". That's an odd statement, I believe they are also best known for world class handguns as well and I've been carrying the PX4 subcompact and compact concealed for a while now? I guess it's just official with the "Banano". I still don't now what to make of it? It's gonna have beretta quality and reliability, but it sure don't look like a beretta, more like a "Berlock". I guess imitation is flatery. Should be a very good one however. Beretta=Bang every time.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Tomorrow, over at Berettaforum.net, they are releasing a video on the Nano.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

10-9-8-7-6-5-4-3-2-1- "nano"


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

*Nano time!!!!!!*

Beretta Nano - Official review - YouTube


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Atticaz, you got on it very early. No slide release, but I'm glad they went with a lockback slide design. Just wonder how the trigger is? The slide really looks like a mini Glock.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

I like it. But I am not particularly "blown away" by it. I may pick one up after I can get my grubby paws on it to see how it feels.


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's the Repost of the NANO Overview Video:






* ALSO, The NANO Manual is Available here: Click to Download Nano Manual PDF*


----------

